# Artichoke Eggplant Ring



## mish (Jan 10, 2005)

I've saved recipes, from as far back as I can remember.  This is a very old recipe (wish I could show you the pic), that I wanted to pass along to all the great cooks here.

Artichoke Eggplant Ring
2 small eggplants, peeled 
5 eggs 
3/4 cup seasoned bread crumbs 
1 cup fresh-grated Parmesan cheese 
1/3 cup olive oil 
2 pkg. (9 oz. each) frozen artichoke hearts 
1/4 cup mayonnaise 
1/4 cup chopped parsley 
3 oz. prosciutto, or ham, chopped 
2 1/2 cups tomato sauce 
1/4 cup sour cream 

Spray 6-7 cup ring mold with nonstick cooking spray. Cut eggplants lengthwise in 1/4" thick slices. Reserve 10 slices & coarsely chop remainder. 

Beat 2 eggs in pie plate with fork until mixed; set aside. On waxed paper, combine 1/2 cup breadcrumbs with 1/4 cup cheese; dip eggplant slices into eggs, drain off excess, then into bread crumbs. Shake off excess; set aside. 

Heat 2 tbl oil in skillet. Cook eggplant slices until golden on both sides. Arrange fried eggplant slices crosswise overlapping slightly in prepared mold so there are no gaps; set aside. 
In skillet in remaining oil saute chopped eggplant until tender, about 5 mins; set aside. Cook artichoke hearts according to pkg, cut each heart in half; set aside. 

Beat remaining eggs in bowl until mixed; add mayo, parsley, prosciutto, remaining bread crumbs & cheese, sauteed eggplant, artichokes & 1/4 tsp pepper; stir until well mixed. Spoon mixture into eggplant-lined mold, patting down firmly with hand. Place mold in small roasting pan; set pan in oven. Pour enough boiling water into pan to come half up side of mold. Cover mold loosely with foil; bake 45 mins or until filling sets. 

Combine tomato sauce (& sour cream opt) before serving. Heat briefly in saucepan to warm. Invert ring mold onto serving platter. Pass tomato sauce separately.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 10, 2005)

Oh boy, this sounds good!


----------



## mish (Jan 10, 2005)

pdswife1 said:
			
		

> Oh boy, this sounds good!



This looks even better (if it could get any better) than it sounds.  It's a lovely presentation dish, & ingredients I really like.  If you try it, would like to know how it turns out.  Hmmm, thinking out loud, perhaps salsa instead of tomato/sour cream sauce could work too.   So glad I have this forum to share the bestest with the bestest.


----------

